# Professional Video Com problem



## Jaaronson (Apr 24, 2014)

I have an issue that people on here my not be able to help with as I thought this was a professional video forum. We have Copperhead pro fiber units on our broadcast cameras and they have coms for our camera operators to use, however our Jib operators have to use wireless units because the Copperhead Camera unit is so far away. I tried to extend the headset line the 20 ft to the camera operator and use a normally shorted button across the mic line. Audio from everybody else sounded great but when I press the button (which opens the short) to talk the audio from the mic works but throws constant static on the line... any thoughts as to why and on how to fix this issue?


----------

